
The 10 safest countries in the world for women - danielam
https://www.businessinsider.com/the-10-safest-countries-in-the-world-for-women-2018-1?r=UK&IR=T
======
pmdulaney
The speaking of English seems to be a pretty good indicator.

It would have been interesting to see countries ranked crimes against women
normalized by crimes against men+women. That is, given that a crime has
occurred what is the conditional probability that the crime was against a
woman?

